# Lost: our 3 Red Foot Tortoises. Oviedo, FL



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

Our three red foot tortoises are missing (5/28/18)! Oviedo, Fl. They are 10-12 inches long. One has red on her legs and head, with all black carapace. One has yellow spots on legs and head, with yellow spots and a few white scars on her carapace. The third has red spots on her legs and head, with yellow spots on her carapace.


----------



## daniellenc (May 29, 2018)

Did someone steal them out of your yard by any chance? Seems weird all three would escape. I’m sure you’re posting flyers locally and on CL but I wouldn’t discount someone you know stealing them.


----------



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Did someone steal them out of your yard by any chance? Seems weird all three would escape. I’m sure you’re posting flyers locally and on CL but I wouldn’t discount someone you know stealing them.



I think they just escaped. We were working on the enclosure wall The other day, and may have loosened it. A 2 1/2 foot section was knocked over. I put up signs and posted on CL and all over local fb. Thank you for your reply. Uggh. I'm so sad!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 29, 2018)

Just a thought, but the CRI is there so maybe if someone did find one or more they may end up with the CRI.

http://chelonianri.org/


----------



## Redfool (May 29, 2018)

Post flyers with a reward for each. Kids are out of school and they can help look. Beware of someone returning two or all three, hmmm... Probably still in the neighborhood just well hidden. With all the rain we’ve had, definitely check under flowering hibiscus bushes. The rain makes my RFs more active. Good luck, hope you find them. A fenced pen within a fence is always a good idea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2018)

They are attracted to red. The only one I ever had escape was captured again when he tried to break back in to his enclosure to eat some red hibiscus flowers.
Can you get some and pile them up in the yard?


----------



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are attracted to red. The only one I ever had escape was captured again when he tried to break back in to his enclosure to eat some red hibiscus flowers.
> Can you get some and pile them up in the yard?



Great advice. We live on about an acre...I put plates of strawberries every 25-50 yards this morning, but no luck. I'll add flowers and cranberry hibiscus leaves. Thank you!


----------



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

Redfool said:


> Post flyers with a reward for each. Kids are out of school and they can help look. Beware of someone returning two or all three, hmmm... Probably still in the neighborhood just well hidden. With all the rain we’ve had, definitely check under flowering hibiscus bushes. The rain makes my RFs more active. Good luck, hope you find them. A fenced pen within a fence is always a good idea.



Thanks so much. I bet the rain made them frisky. My friends helped put a bunch of flyers up, and we went door to door so people are on the look out. Good idea to have a back up fence!


----------



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

Redfool said:


> Post flyers with a reward for each. Kids are out of school and they can help look. Beware of someone returning two or all three, hmmm... Probably still in the neighborhood just well hidden. With all the rain we’ve had, definitely check under flowering hibiscus bushes. The rain makes my RFs more active. Good luck, hope you find them. A fenced pen within a fence is always a good idea.



The out of school kids are definitely helpful! It has been big excitement for them around here!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 29, 2018)

Maybe put something big out there that's red to attract them. Like a red bucket, then put some food next to it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2018)

They don't know they've escaped anything.
They're out looking for food. Best of luck.
As you know, they're most active in the morning and right before dusk. They will be hiding when it's bright out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2018)

JBF said:


> The out of school kids are definitely helpful! It has been big excitement for them around here!


@Redfool had a great idea


----------



## JBF (May 29, 2018)

Will said:


> Just a thought, but the CRI is there so maybe if someone did find one or more they may end up with the CRI.
> 
> http://chelonianri.org/



Very good thought...and they are less than a Mile from our house. I called, but no answer. I went by and knocked on the door, but ended up just leaving a flyer at the door. I am so sad that I didn't visit this amazing resource, and to meet the irreplaceable Peter Pritchard before dementia took hold of him.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 1, 2018)

JBF said:


> Our three red foot tortoises are missing (5/28/18)! Oviedo, Fl. They are 10-12 inches long. One has red on her legs and head, with all black carapace. One has yellow spots on legs and head, with yellow spots and a few white scars on her carapace. The third has red spots on her legs and head, with yellow spots on her carapace.
> View attachment 240168
> View attachment 240169
> View attachment 240170



Any luck or updates?


----------



## Redfool (Jun 1, 2018)

Did an aerial overview of your neighborhood from your Craig’s list add. What does that farm to your east grow? Anything RFs might eat? Might be worth a search.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2018)

None have been found yet?


----------



## JBF (Jun 1, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Maybe put something big out there that's red to attract them. Like a red bucket, then put some food next to it?



That's a great idea!! Thank you.


----------



## JBF (Jun 1, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> None have been found yet?



No...they are still missing


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sorry they haven't turned up yet. I really hope you find them. Do you think theft was a possibility?


----------



## JBF (Jun 1, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Sorry they haven't turned up yet. I really hope you find them. Do you think theft was a possibility?



I'm starting to wonder


----------



## Tank & Scooter (Jun 1, 2018)

It sounds messed up, but I would check all the selling apps, Craigslist, OfferUp , LetGo. And any other.
Put like 100 mile distance, incase somebody trying to avoid your area


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Same, I hope not but it seems weird not even one has been found. I would keep an eye on local for sale sites like Craigslist, offer up, etc. You never know. In any case though I'm so sorry your having to deal with this


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, so sorry. Beautiful RF. I sure hope you find them and they weren't stolen. Please keep us posted and don't give up looking. Members have found lost torts months later. Fingers crossed you find yours much sooner.


----------



## Tank & Scooter (Jun 1, 2018)

wellington said:


> Wow, so sorry. Beautiful RF. I sure hope you find them and they weren't stolen. Please keep us posted and don't give up looking.  Members have found lost torts months later. Fingers crossed you find yours much sooner.


 When I was like 5, my brother lost his tortoise

2 years later my brother was walking outside the house and found a picture on the floor. It was a Polaroid of my neighbor with our tortoise[emoji23]

When we confronted him, he said it's his and had it 4 ever. We brought all our pictures and was able to I.D. It, and he gave it back. Honestly he probably just thought we were just trying to steal his tortoise. Once he seen our pics, he gave it back. 

Tortoise got lost again like 4 months later. We never found it, but always suspected it escaped to the neighbor again[emoji23]


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> It sounds messed up, but I would check all the selling apps, Craigslist, OfferUp , LetGo. And any other.
> Put like 100 mile distance, incase somebody trying to avoid your area



I will...thank you!


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> When I was like 5, my brother lost his tortoise
> 
> 2 years later my brother was walking outside the house and found a picture on the floor. It was a Polaroid of my neighbor with our tortoise[emoji23]
> 
> ...



Lol!


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

wellington said:


> Wow, so sorry. Beautiful RF. I sure hope you find them and they weren't stolen. Please keep us posted and don't give up looking. Members have found lost torts months later. Fingers crossed you find yours much sooner.



Thank you! I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Same, I hope not but it seems weird not even one has been found. I would keep an eye on local for sale sites like Craigslist, offer up, etc. You never know. In any case though I'm so sorry your having to deal with this



Thank you! It really is heartbreaking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2018)

How far are you from Florida area code 33322?
I have two, small RF that ill be wanting to rehome.
They hatched in my enclosure . And I have no plans for them other than to find them a great future.
These are not available to just anyone.....


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 2, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How far are you from Florida area code 33322?
> I have two, small RF that ill be wanting to rehome.
> They hatched in my enclosure . And I have no plans for them other than to find them a great future.
> These are not available to just anyone.....



Very nice of you @ZEROPILOT - nice work.


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How far are you from Florida area code 33322?
> I have two, small RF that ill be wanting to rehome.
> They hatched in my enclosure . And I have no plans for them other than to find them a great future.
> These are not available to just anyone.....



Thank you for the offer...I am happy to report that two of the three have been found!!! Bit far from our house (50 yards, 1/3 Mile)


----------



## JBF (Jun 2, 2018)

Update! Two were found today!!! We are still looking for Aden, the one with all yellow markings. We are so much more optimistic now!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 2, 2018)

JBF said:


> Update! Two were found today!!! We are still looking for Aden, the one with all yellow markings. We are so much more optimistic now!!!


Great news! Hopefully you will find the third one!
How were the 2 found? Did you locate them?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Yayyyyyyy that means the other one is close by, hope you find the last one!


----------



## Redfool (Jun 3, 2018)

JBF said:


> Update! Two were found today!!! We are still looking for Aden, the one with all yellow markings. We are so much more optimistic now!!!



Great news, so happy for you. Gotta know, any found by neighborhood kids?


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 3, 2018)

JBF said:


> Thank you for the offer...I am happy to report that two of the three have been found!!! Bit far from our house (50 yards, 1/3 Mile)


I wanna know as well how they were found!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2018)

JBF said:


> Thank you for the offer...I am happy to report that two of the three have been found!!! Bit far from our house (50 yards, 1/3 Mile)


Cool indeed!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 3, 2018)

Good news to wake up to, congrats on finding them!!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Good news to wake up to, congrats on finding them!!



Thank you! I can't believe it!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool indeed!



We are so happy...still want the last one found. Oops...meant to write "not far" not "bit far"


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 3, 2018)

JBF said:


> Thank you! I can't believe it!


You're welcome, and good luck finding the last one.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I wanna know as well how they were found!



Someone saw my signs 1/3 mile away and saw her crossing the road off a bike trail that runs behind our house! I rushed to get her, then we all ran out searching for the others, hoping they were all on the move. We found another 15 min later closer to our house in the woods just off the trail. It was so thrilling!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I wanna know as well how they were found!



Someone saw my signs and called when they saw her crossing a road 1/3 Mile away I got her, then went searching again for the others. My husband found her behind our house in woods next to the bike trail [emoji173]️ 
The guy refused the reward...so we will give it to the Chelonian Research Institute instead.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

Redfool said:


> Great news, so happy for you. Gotta know, any found by neighborhood kids?



No...but they all helped look!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Great news! Hopefully you will find the third one!
> How were the 2 found? Did you locate them?



Someone saw my signs and called, and then my husband found the other


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2018)

Aw, you are sure lucky. Looking at the picture with all the shrubs and trees in the background, it's amazing you were able to even see them. congrats!!!!!


----------



## Redfool (Jun 3, 2018)

Happy upside...two RFs found
Still on the fence...looking for #3, you will find #3, positive thoughts!
Possible downside...everyone knows you have RFs,security.
I’ve never been in your position but your public outreach was necessary. For me, I like a low profile where nobody except my immediate neighbors know of my torts. I keep one of my game cameras trained on their pen. Won’t stop a thief but will at least ID them. Best of luck on #3.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 3, 2018)

This post has actualy motivated me to look into Microchipping my tort, or something like the tile tracker.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This post has actualy motivated me to look into Microchipping my tort, or something like the tile tracker.



I think @ZEROPILOT used a Tile tracker on his for while.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, you are sure lucky. Looking at the picture with all the shrubs and trees in the background, it's amazing you were able to even see them. congrats!!!!!



Definitely a miracle!! And two, 1/3 mile apart! There is dense vegetation all around!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They don't know they've escaped anything.
> They're out looking for food. Best of luck.
> As you know, they're most active in the morning and right before dusk. They will be hiding when it's bright out.



I didn't know that about most active times. Thank you! That's when they were found yesterday.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

Redfool said:


> Happy upside...two RFs found
> Still on the fence...looking for #3, you will find #3, positive thoughts!
> Possible downside...everyone knows you have RFs,security.
> I’ve never been in your position but your public outreach was necessary. For me, I like a low profile where nobody except my immediate neighbors know of my torts. I keep one of my game cameras trained on their pen. Won’t stop a thief but will at least ID them. Best of luck on #3.



I know...I was worried about that. I'm going to delete a lot of posts after Aden is found. Maybe even get a critter cam. It is a pretty tight nit community and quiet street. But , still. We are adding a secondary fence around their 16x16 enclosure.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

JBF said:


> I know...I was worried about that. I'm going to delete a lot of posts after Aden is found. Maybe even get a critter cam. It is a pretty tight nit community and quiet street. But , still. We are adding a secondary fence around their 16x16 enclosure.



What camera do you use?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2018)

They’re very active late in the day, but the best searching time is probably first thing when they’re less quick and just want a sunny spot for basking to warm up.


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This post has actualy motivated me to look into Microchipping my tort, or something like the tile tracker.



Yes...I hadn't heard about tile tracker. I know microchips in torts can be inconsistent, but better than nothing! I'll look into it!


----------



## JBF (Jun 3, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> They’re very active late in the day, but the best searching time is probably first thing when they’re less quick and just want a sunny spot for basking to warm up.



Thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> I think @ZEROPILOT used a Tile tracker on his for while.


No
I placed bright, florescent paint marks on them.
Not that I advocate painting tortoises.
But they blend in to the yard in a flash and become invisible.
A bright yellow "X" stands out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2018)

During the afternoon, it will be under a bush or under something.
Time to think like a Redfoot.


----------



## JBF (Jun 4, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> During the afternoon, it will be under a bush or under something.
> Time to think like a Redfoot.



Yes...lol we are a bit nuts. We walk around with long sticks to lift up bushes and search under brush. Luckily we have several very active media pages. I've got lots of people searching!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2018)

JBF said:


> Yes...lol we are a bit nuts. We walk around with long sticks to lift up bushes and search under brush. Luckily we have several very active media pages. I've got lots of people searching!


That's great.
It's also a good idea that your neighbors know about them being your pets for ANY future escapes.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2018)

Still haven't found # 3? I've been hoping she'd be home by now!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you find your last tort yet?


----------



## JBF (Jun 14, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Did you find your last tort yet?



No. She's still missing. I just went to feed the other two and found Ava trying to dig out! They've never done that before, and I


didn't think it was possible. She was pretty stuck, with just her head out, so I don't think she'd actually get free, but it worries me. We added a secondary fence around their enclosure last weekend as a precaution, and all the walls are practically hurricane proof now. 
Here is a pic of how I just found her...took me 5-10 min to carefully dig her out.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 14, 2018)

JBF said:


> No. She's still missing. I just went to feed the other two and found Ava trying to dig out! They've never done that before, and I
> View attachment 241863
> View attachment 241864
> didn't think it was possible. She was pretty stuck, with just her head out, so I don't think she'd actually get free, but it worries me. We added a secondary fence around their enclosure last weekend as a precaution, and all the walls are practically hurricane proof now.
> Here is a pic of how I just found her...took me 5-10 min to carefully dig her out.


Wow I've never seen my RF dig. I hope your last torty shows up. Florida's climate is very similar to their natural one so they will survive usually. Don't give up hope, he/she is probably still around.


----------



## JBF (Jun 14, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wow I've never seen my RF dig. I hope your last torty shows up. Florida's climate is very similar to their natural one so they will survive usually. Don't give up hope, he/she is probably still around.



Thank you...we keep looking!


----------



## JBF (Jun 14, 2018)

JBF said:


> Thank you...we keep looking!



This is their enclosure...I think they have it pretty good, lol. We even grow them a variety of greens.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 14, 2018)

That’s a gorgeous enclosure very nice!!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jun 14, 2018)

Beautiful enclosure. I hope you find your other tort! It would be very disconcerting to discover a beloved tort attempting to dig out.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh, wow! I can definitely feel your pain. One of my RFs went missing in their 1st year! He was just couple inches long! He was gone for 4 WEEKS! And that was in February! In central Texas! It does get chilly here! Temps drop to freezing in winter. Keep putting out her favorite treats and maybe set up little spy camera if you can. I didn’t have one, just saw that some of the food was gone every day. Had no way to know who was eating it though. The members of this Forum kept coming up with ideas and I tried them all. They are not likely to go far away from home, so chances are yours is still around, so keep looking. At least it’s warm out and she’s not tiny so you don’t have to worry about predators as much as I did for my little guy back then. Have fresh food and water dish for her out there and keep checking. Every day! I did that every morning and every sunset, for 28 days, always walking atound with this „pit” in my stomach... don’t lose hope. Pray, meditate, focus positive energy, ask your friends/family to do this same. This stuff WORKS! I’m sending my GOOD-LUCK-FINDING energy and electronic hugs your way. Keep looking! You WILL FIND HER[emoji217]


----------



## JBF (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> That’s a gorgeous enclosure very nice!!



Thank you! We love them so much.


----------



## JBF (Jun 16, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Oh, wow! I can definitely feel your pain. One of my RFs went missing in their 1st year! He was just couple inches long! He was gone for 4 WEEKS! And that was in February! In central Texas! It does get chilly here! Temps drop to freezing in winter. Keep putting out her favorite treats and maybe set up little spy camera if you can. I didn’t have one, just saw that some of the food was gone every day. Had no way to know who was eating it though. The members of this Forum kept coming up with ideas and I tried them all. They are not likely to go far away from home, so chances are yours is still around, so keep looking. At least it’s warm out and she’s not tiny so you don’t have to worry about predators as much as I did for my little guy back then. Have fresh food and water dish for her out there and keep checking. Every day! I did that every morning and every sunset, for 28 days, always walking atound with this „pit” in my stomach... don’t lose hope. Pray, meditate, focus positive energy, ask your friends/family to do this same. This stuff WORKS! I’m sending my GOOD-LUCK-FINDING energy and electronic hugs your way. Keep looking! You WILL FIND HER[emoji217]



Thank you for the advice and positive energy. I need to keep it up! We were doing all of that for 2 weeks but have gotten discouraged.


----------



## JBF (Jun 16, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> Beautiful enclosure. I hope you find your other tort! It would be very disconcerting to discover a beloved tort attempting to dig out.



Thank you...it was! Stinker!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 17, 2018)

JBF said:


> Thank you for the advice and positive energy. I need to keep it up! We were doing all of that for 2 weeks but have gotten discouraged.



Imagine 2 more weeks, in cold weather (had freeze snaps), with tropical tortoise only couple (maybe 3”) inches long who should be kept at NEVER below 80F! Day and night! But people on this Forum kept me going, checking in, praying, sending their good juju, coming up with new ideas, and things to try. As much despair as there was, there had also been a glimmer of hope, daily fuelled by the great people of this Forum. Is the area around bushy? Does it need maybe little trimming? I was going to start turning my entire garden upside down if one day my husband hadn’t seen him marching up the driveway towards the open garage door! After 4 weeks!!!! If the food and water, shelter are there she will have no reason to go far. I think she’s somewhere very close just enjoying playing hooky and not being confined to her pen. Please don’t lose your spirit! Persevere! Your chances of finding her are VERY HIGH!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 17, 2018)

Ideas: taking flyers over to vet clinics and pet stores in the area, animal
shelters, local wild animal rescue, etc. Tell local kids you’ll throw them pizza party if they find/bring her home. Plaster every lamppost and pole with a flyer wit her picture in real size if poss if not specify how big she is bcs people are clueless of what they are looking for. Pass flyers to all the dog walkers and runners/bikers. Around where you last saw her, get down to the ground level and start combing through the area this way. See what things look like from her vantage point. Try thinking like a tortoise, be a tortoise. Look around and think of where you would want to go check things out. Remember that they have only simple goals in life: to eat, drink, mate, and hide from predators. And hiding is what they do best! So get down on all 4s and start looking, who knows, there maybe a moving rock of her size in tall grass or under some shrub. I don’t think she’s likely to be in large open area, they tend to gravitate to bushy places with lots of different sight barriers. Keep your hope up! You can organize a search party, if you have many friends who are with it and on the ball, get pizza and beer and go canvassing area, with rakes! Know what i mean? Like 20-30 people in a row moving forward slowly looking down under their feet, I don’t know, just brain storming here. We will keep cheering you on and sending our best juju your way, and pray, and send our thoughts and love and electronic hugs, and keep our fingers (and toes!) crossed. May the best FINDING FORCE be with you and please stay in touch[emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## JBF (Jun 18, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Imagine 2 more weeks, in cold weather (had freeze snaps), with tropical tortoise only couple (maybe 3”) inches long who should be kept at NEVER below 80F! Day and night! But people on this Forum kept me going, checking in, praying, sending their good juju, coming up with new ideas, and things to try. As much despair as there was, there had also been a glimmer of hope, daily fuelled by the great people of this Forum. Is the area around bushy? Does it need maybe little trimming? I was going to start turning my entire garden upside down if one day my husband hadn’t seen him marching up the driveway towards the open garage door! After 4 weeks!!!! If the food and water, shelter are there she will have no reason to go far. I think she’s somewhere very close just enjoying playing hooky and not being confined to her pen. Please don’t lose your spirit! Persevere! Your chances of finding her are VERY HIGH!



[emoji173]️thank you! She was found today!!!!


----------



## JBF (Jun 18, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Ideas: taking flyers over to vet clinics and pet stores in the area, animal
> shelters, local wild animal rescue, etc. Tell local kids you’ll throw them pizza party if they find/bring her home. Plaster every lamppost and pole with a flyer wit her picture in real size if poss if not specify how big she is bcs people are clueless of what they are looking for. Pass flyers to all the dog walkers and runners/bikers. Around where you last saw her, get down to the ground level and start combing through the area this way. See what things look like from her vantage point. Try thinking like a tortoise, be a tortoise. Look around and think of where you would want to go check things out. Remember that they have only simple goals in life: to eat, drink, mate, and hide from predators. And hiding is what they do best! So get down on all 4s and start looking, who knows, there maybe a moving rock of her size in tall grass or under some shrub. I don’t think she’s likely to be in large open area, they tend to gravitate to bushy places with lots of different sight barriers. Keep your hope up! You can organize a search party, if you have many friends who are with it and on the ball, get pizza and beer and go canvassing area, with rakes! Know what i mean? Like 20-30 people in a row moving forward slowly looking down under their feet, I don’t know, just brain storming here. We will keep cheering you on and sending our best juju your way, and pray, and send our thoughts and love and electronic hugs, and keep our fingers (and toes!) crossed. May the best FINDING FORCE be with you and please stay in touch[emoji173]️[emoji217]



Awesome advice...and luckily the third girl was found today!!!


----------



## JBF (Jun 18, 2018)

The third was found!!! Almost a Mile away! We are so happy!!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 18, 2018)

JBF said:


> The third was found!!! Almost a Mile away! We are so happy!!
> View attachment 242346


That's the best thing I've heard today! Great news! Are the girls the finders? Tell us how she was located?


----------



## JBF (Jun 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> That's the best thing I've heard today! Great news! Are the girls the finders? Tell us how she was located?



Someone who'd seen the signs found her in a cemetery almost a Mile away! They thought she might be the one, so looked up on Craigslist and saw our ad there, too, and called. We are super lucky!!!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 18, 2018)

That's incredible, good job on not giving up. Very happy for you guys.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jun 18, 2018)

Great news!!!!


----------



## vladimir (Jun 19, 2018)

Great news to wake up to [emoji16][emoji217]


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 19, 2018)

JBF said:


> Someone who'd seen the signs found her in a cemetery almost a Mile away! They thought she might be the one, so looked up on Craigslist and saw our ad there, too, and called. We are super lucky!!!


I love how happy your girls are. A mile away oh my how? Gosh I’m my RF an enclosure within my enclosure after this!


----------



## CarolM (Jun 19, 2018)

JBF said:


> The third was found!!! Almost a Mile away! We are so happy!!
> View attachment 242346


So very happy for you guys.


----------



## T Smart (Aug 19, 2018)

Great news!! Could only imagine how stressful this whole situation was. Seemed like the whole forum was pulling for you to find these RFs.


----------

